# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Về Phú Yên thưởng thức sò huyết đầm

## lehniemtin

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Đầm Ô Loan thuộc huyện Tuy An (Phú Yên) từ lâu nổi tiếng là thắng cảnh của miền trung. Nơi đây cũng nổi danh với món sò huyết ngọt, béo làm say lòng bao du khách. Muốn thưởng thức món ngon này, phải chịu khó lên thuyền theo các thợ lặn ra giữa đầm, lênh đênh trên sóng nước, vừa tham quan cảnh lặn bắt sò và "thưởng thức" ngay tại chỗ. Trong hành trang của du khách không thể thiếu gia vị, thức uống và bếp lò để nướng sò.

Các thực khách chỉ ngồi chờ trong chốc lát, người thợ lặn sẽ mang đến những con sò bụ bẫm, no tròn còn tươi roi rói. Du khách sẽ thổi lò than, đặt tấm vỉ và sắp sò lên để nướng. Thử tưởng tượng còn có thú nào bằng cảnh ngồi trên khoang thuyền, tự tay mình nướng lấy những chú sò mà mình thích nhất, rồi cho vào miệng. Cảm giác đầu tiên là vị ngọt thơm, béo béo và mịn màng ở đầu lưỡi, sau đó ngấm dần xuống tận cổ.
Người ta truyền rằng, đứng trên đèo Quán Cau nhìn xuống, đầm Ô Loan giống như con phượng hoàng đang xòe cánh đẹp lạ kỳ. Vào những ngày hè, xuôi thuyền trên đầm Ô Loan và thưởng thức món đặc sản nơi đây du khách mới có thời gian cảm nhận hết vẻ đẹp kỳ thú của vùng Phú Yên thơ mộng.

Đầm Ô Loan nằm sát quốc lộ 1A, dưới chân đèo Quán Cau, cách thành phố Tuy Hoà 22km là một điểm đến nổi tiếng của tỉnh Phú Yên. Đầm Ô Loan nổi tiếng là nơi có những bãi cát vàng óng và rừng phi lao chạy dọc theo bờ nước. Vì vậy, Ô Loan là nơi trú ẩn của các loài chim như le le, bồ nông, cò, vịt...

Tuy nhiên, do Ô Loan là một đầm nước lợ, gần như nằm trọn trong đất liền nên đặc sản của vùng đất này phải kể đến món sò huyết. Dân gian có câu rằng: “Chưa ăn sò huyết chưa biết Phú Yên”. Do đó, dưới thời phong kiến, các quan lại khi về Phú Yên thường ra đầm Ô Loan thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh và thưởng thức món sò huyết nổi tiếng ở nơi đây.

Muốn thưởng thức món ngon này, phải chịu khó lên thuyền theo các thợ lặn ra giữa đầm, lênh đênh trên sóng nước, vừa tham quan cảnh lặn bắt sò và "thưởng thức" ngay tại chỗ. Trong hành trang của du khách không thể thiếu gia vị, thức uống và bếp lò để nướng sò.

Các thực khách chỉ ngồi chờ trong chốc lát, người thợ lặn sẽ mang đến những con sò bụ bẫm, no tròn còn tươi roi rói. Du khách sẽ thổi lò than, đặt tấm vỉ và sắp sò lên để nướng.

Thử tưởng tượng còn có thú nào bằng cảnh ngồi trên khoang thuyền, tự tay mình nướng lấy những chú sò mà mình thích nhất, rồi cho vào miệng. Cảm giác đầu tiên là vị ngọt thơm, béo béo và mịn màng ở đầu lưỡi, sau đó ngấm dần xuống tận cổ.Rời sông Cầu thơ mộng trong cảm giác thoải mái, du khách không quên mang về những túi sò, ghẹ còn tươi, miệng còn thở phì phì, để làm quà cho gia đình hay bạn bè thân thuộc...

----------

